# urgent question, cats just had kittens



## plum82 (Aug 4, 2009)

Its her first litter and she's had 7, I rang vet because kittens refused to latch on, they're latching now but one kitten is crying an awful lot so I've been advised to help feed them by buying lactol, is this wise? Also my cat has just left her box and is making unusual purring noises. How do I know that she's producing milk? My vet is reluctant to see her


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Post this on to the breeding page - there are alot of experienced breeders on there. 

Is it her first litter?
Are they all warm enough? Warmth is vital - they wont feed if they get cold, i believe. 
Yes think manual feeding is an idea if they wont latch on but i'd perservere. Has she def had all of the kittens - she may have another to come out? Have you been able to feel her tummy?

Good luck!

Zoe


----------



## plum82 (Aug 4, 2009)

Ok I'll ask on that thread. She's definately finished giving birth. Kittys are warm. Have a hot water bottle undrneath a fleece for them. I'm worried that me interfering with feeding may upset the cat


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

I am not experienced in litters at all so really cant help but i would imagine that food is vital at this early stage - even from a syringe... but i think you have to be careful as they can choke easily...?? I'd ask on the breeding section or search on other threads here or google it?? If you vet wont help that is!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Sometimes a kitten doesn't latch on, usually this is because it has become chilled. But there can be other reasons.

Keeping them warm is great but beware they don't get too hot - they can't crawl away this young if they get too warm. 

Keep an eye on the little one that isn't feeding, as if he hasn't fed within the next few hours you will need to feed it. Usually just a few days of feeding is enough and they will begin to nurse by themselves.

However it may be an idea to gently open the kitten's mouth and check for something like a cleft palate - a hole in the roof of the mouth.

It's a good idea to weigh them all now, and keep records every day so you know if any are losing weight. Mum usually won't mind at all, most girls are thrilled to be showing off their babies to you!

A syringe is useful for feeding, or there are feeding kits you can buy. There are other milks asid from Lactol - Cimicat is usually said to be the best although I believe Royal Canin also do one - hopefully one of our regular breeders will be on to advise here.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

plum82 said:


> Its her first litter and she's had 7, I rang vet because kittens refused to atch on, they're latching now but one kitten is crying an awful lot so I've been advised to help feed them by buying lactol, is this wise? Also my cat has just left her box and is making unusual purring noises. How do I know has just left her box and is making unusual purring noises. How do I know that she's producing milk? My vet is reluctant to see her


If she will lay down you should be able to gently squeeze her nipples and see some milk

Yes if the little one will not feed then you can feed it


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Buy the Lactol anyway asap; I guarantee if you discover you need it as an emergency, it'll be 3am.

You can, if you know how and it's not difficult, 'express' a bit of milk (if she has any) to check that she is producing it. Depending upon how long ago she had the kittens, when/if she has plenty of milk it will obvious because she'll look bulky around/behind her teats. Think milking a cow on a much smaller scale... not sure I can explain quite how here!

Some kittens are a bit slow to latch on and with a big litter, which this is, and/or one or two can get pushed out. The noisy one, keep putting him up to one of her teats (remove one of the others from a teat if necessary) and try to hold him there - if you can, squeeze a bit of milk to the end of her teat, the smell will encourage him.

The only guaranteed way to know that they are feeding and getting plenty is by daily weighing at the same time each day and weigh on digital scales in grams if you have them. Kittens should gain at least 10g a day, hopefully more, but it will vary from day to day, again particularly so with a big litter. If you're concerned, weigh twice a day and watch carefully for any weight loss; kittens can go downhill VERY rapidly if you don't intervene with hand feeding/top up feeds. Don't forget you'll need a kitten feeding bottle or synnges to feed if needed.


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

Like merlinsmum said the kitten may need a little help just for a few days, i had this happen to one of my kittens as she had become cold after birth and i needed to help her for a few days until she was strong enought to feed by herself and shes now doing really well. i hope everything turns out ok and that someone else may be able to help you abit more.

Just to add i know you said there not cold but just check before you feed them as i believe they could die if feed when cold.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to add, if you become absolutely convinced that she has very little/no milk and she delivered the kittens within the last 24/36 hours, the vet can give her a shot of oxytocin which stimulates milk production. If six of the kittens appear to be feeding and content though, that suggests she does have milk.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Weigh the kittens today, weigh them again tomorrow. Newborns can go a surprisngly long time without being fed. I would be more concerned if the mother cat isn't interested, that can indicate problems with the kittens.

Liz


----------



## plum82 (Aug 4, 2009)

Mum cat is very attentive to them, she's barely left their side, kittens are very active too. I'm worried because she doesn't seem to be cleaning them to stiimulate their bowel/bladder. We massaged ones bum with cotton bud and bright red liquid (I'm assuming, blood) dripped from it, tried ringing vet but no answer  I feel so helpless. Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, means a lot xx


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

plum82 said:


> Mum cat is very attentive to them, she's barely left their side, kittens are very active too. I'm worried because she doesn't seem to be cleaning them to stiimulate their bowel/bladder. We massaged ones bum with cotton bud and bright red liquid (I'm assuming, blood) dripped from it, tried ringing vet but no answer  I feel so helpless. Thank you so much for taking the time to reply, means a lot xx


Hey don't panic - they are newborns so I doubt very much they will have anything to pee-poo just yet.

The first faeces of a newborn (called meconium) is jet black in colour and isn't present so soon after birth, so I would imagine the first wee will be an odd colour too. She may even be cleaning them when you're not looking... I don't recall ever seeing meconium in my newborn litters.

As long as she is attentive, that's all that matters - she will know what to do!

Why not go and pour yourself a congratulatory glass of wine and put your feet up for an hour or so. Even if the little one isn't nursing, both you and the new mum deserve some time to yourselves xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think you are probably panicking too much. If you are still worried tomorrow and the vet is open, take them in during normal surgery hours tomorrow morning. Honestly the newborns will not starve to death before then.


----------

